# What is the cost of living in Singapore and reasonable salary for 5yrs Network Engr



## dkumar.js (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for job in Singapore and done B.Tech/CCNP. I am working as Network Engineer having 5yrs in IT Industry. I dnt know about cost of living there. One for consultancy is providing Job offer in Singapre with SGD4000/month salary whether its reasonable or not for staying there. I also eager to know which Employment pass is suitable for B.Tech professional(with 5 yrs Exp). I am preparing for CCIE Security and want to join there Classes for that along with Job. Whats there institute fee for CCIE Security Written & LAB. What should be atleast salary for Network Professional with 5 yrs Exp. Could anyone let me know these all issue so I can think about my budget to plan to move Singapore? In how much SGD, I can survive monthly and save in my account?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

S$4000/month is o.k. to live on if you are single and rent a (sublet) room only, but not enough if you have family and need to rent a whole apartment.
It seems a bit low for somebody with a degree and 5 years experience, and probably at the lower end of what you can get a work visa (Q1 EP) with, but as an Indian you might not be able to get more, because thousands of your countrymen also try to get here at all cost.


----------



## dkumar.js (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks beppi,

I am single only and will be marrying next year and thinking after getting marry I will be staying with family. what will happen if I change the company after 6th or 7th month because i need to get good salary if i will be stay with wife. as for as Visa that consultancy told me either P1 or P2 EP will be provided.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

P2 pass requires a salary of S$4500/month and P1 pass minimum S$8000/month. You will only get a Q1 pass.
S$4000 is the minimum salary with which you are allowed to bring your (foreign) wife as dependant.

These numbers are due to be raised soon (probably later this year), but the old rules usually continue to apply to existing passes (note that changing job means changing pass and then you might be downgraded and/or your wife might have to leave).

MoM does not like job hoppers, so it is safer to wait at least two years before you change.


----------

